# How do you guys deal with different size feet?



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

So I have a problem. Every pair of boots I buy my right foot is great and comfortable but my left toes and squished. 

I have a narrowish heel with wide toes. Pretty flat footed. I went from 10.5 K2s to 11 Celcius Cirrus. My left foots toes are still jammed. Does anyone have any recommendations for my weird feet? 

I'm worried about getting a 11.5 boot and my right foot having too much room. 
I'm lost in this boot hunt and I'm searching for suggestions. 

Thanks all.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a right that's 10 and 3/4ths and a left that's just shy of being a 10. I get 10's and I ride till they pack out because I'm a man. Now if you want to compensate for different sizes get custom footbeds that conform to your arch to draw your toes back into the position they're supposed to be in.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I have a right that's 10 and 3/4ths and a left that's just shy of being a 10. I get 10's and I ride till they pack out because I'm a man. Now if you want to compensate for different sizes get custom footbeds that conform to your arch to draw your toes back into the position they're supposed to be in.


My left foot is wider than my right foot. So while length isn't an issue girth is :huh:

Anything that fits my right foot develops instant pain in my left. Anything that fits my left foot will have my right foot swimming.

I'm going to stuff my right boot with a lotta foam and see what's up.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

my left foot is wider and longer than my right (probably from so much skateboarding/pushing when I was a grom). It's not as much as BA, but definitely noticeable. 

I don't ride that much. I like comfort from the start, so I buy boots that fit my bigger foot good and snug and the other foot is slightly "loose". Just different lace tightening per boot works for me (barely), but if it were any worse, I'd fit the loose boot with j-bars, heel wedges and maybe even thicker socks...whatever it takes to fill that boot out.


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

As a side note, it isn't unusual for the left foot to be slightly larger than the right foot, especially if you are right-handed (and for the right foot to be slightly larger than the left foot, for lefties). One can often guess a person's handedness by looking at their feet.


----------

